

Nintendo predicts first annual loss, lowers earnings forecast - Hackbyrd
http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/nintendo-posts-first-annual-loss-lowers-earnings-forecast-183708904.html

======
metaprinter
I'm considering selling my Nintendo stock at a loss. I don't see how they can
come back considering the rise of mobile gaming on phones and tablets...
something's got to give somewhere and I think it's Nintendo.

